# Remington timers troubleshoot?



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with this particular Remington timer? I installed one of their $50 timer/motors on one of my feeders and it doesn't seem to be feeding like it should.

Battery is new and fully charged.

Is the digital display supposed to go blank after it's been charged? I assume it is in order to conserve battery power. If not, I'll have to return it to Academy.

Thanks in advance.

*BA Products is please to announce the launch of its
STATE-OF-THE-ART line of timer units.*

In a continued effort to stay in the forefront of timer technology, our second-generation line of digital, quartz, and photocell timers are unlike anything on the market today at a price you won't believe.
*The ALL NEW PT-6*

digital replacement timer is designed to be used with either a 6 Volt or 12 Volt system and comes standard with inline fuse protection to help guard against power supply overloads.







*Timer Features Include:*


"Battery-type" auto detect feature- detects what voltage battery is connected to the timer, 6V or 12V
6v or 12v battery operation
Extremely large, easy to view, liquid crystal display
Adjustable (lo, med, hi) motor speed control.
Large, silicone rubber buttons are weather resistant and easy to use


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I had a differnt style (the quartz version )and didnt have much luck with it at all. Wouldnt go off when set and ran thru batteries like they were already dead. A friend of mine has one like you have and so far has not had any trouble with it, from what Ive heard. But its only been up for a month or so.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

The older style ones That are on several feeders where we hunt blank out the display after a while. I have not stayed around or payed attention how long. Just hit a buttone and it pops back up. I would assume the new ones are the same.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I have one of these timers and they DO seem to go through batteries like popcorn. I'm having better luck with rechargeables. I think especially if hooked up to a solar charger you'll be fine. I've bought one but haven't hooked it up yet. I just charge them at home and swap them each visit to be sure I'm good. The highest I have gotten that darn charge bar to is 3 bars. Often it is 2 with brand new batteries. Infact I've had some new batteries that just wouldnt' power it like you describe. It does seem to require alot of juice - alkalines just don't do it, but the sealed rechargeables have worked for me.

Yes the display greys out, just hit a button and it comes up again.

Earl


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

The screen does go blank after several minutes, just push the program buttton and it comes back on. There's nothing wrong with it I have several just like it they do pretty good with a solar panel but with out they last 5 to 6 weeks on a battery.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*remington feeder*

I switched to rechargeable batteries and the Remington feeders last alot lot longer. They will eat up a regular battery in about 2 weeks or less. The display goes blank to conserve battery power. Hit and miss with these feeders. I have one that ran on one rechargeable battery from Sept through December last year, changed the others out at Thanksgiving. Also have had better luck using trickle charger with auto cut (indicator light) off when battery is fully charged.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I replaced a bad timer on a feeder with that exact one and have had no problems at all with it. The feeder does have a solar panel though so battery life is not a problem.

The display goes blank if no buttons are pressed but I don't know how long the delay is.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I also just replaced a timer with that same one you have. I hope it is still working. Haven't checked it. Got it from my Dad. He uses them and hasn't had any probs.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*digital replacement timers*

I went with the Moultrie to replace analog timers on some of my older feeders. They were cheaper and better. Buy them in late winter/early spring when Academy is closing out their hunting stuff-
33% +- off!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

We have been using only HCR or "The Timer" Mechanisms now for 6 years and have had only one fail in that time. That was due to a **** opening the box (ammo box) and it falling on the ground causing the fuse clip to break. Replacled and it is in the field now. We are running 12 feeders and it is nice knowing that things will be working when you head to the stand. I like "The Timer" best as it allows different run times for each feeding. Approx $70.00, IMO best on the market.

Rick


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought 2 of the Remington BA photocell ones last year. I couldn't use them, they are sitting in my garage. They work fine with used alkaline batteries, but when I use the rechargable batteries (with full charge) they fail. It seems that they have have a short circuit protector and the batteries produce too much current and it shuts off.?, I think?


----------

